# A bit more Buzz



## Twiglet (6 January 2014)

Hope I don't get kicked out of C&T for these posts...

Buzz went up to Cambridge University yesterday, to be looked at by the surgeons and oncologists there, with a view to surgery and/or radiotherapy. 

He travelled well, and walked off the lorry calmly, to the extent the on call vet asked if I'd sedated him. No no, that's what he always looks like....

Had a long chat with the vet who had done a lot of research and case studies since I called them on Friday, and she gave me hope that there is at least a chance that treatment could be viable to reduce the tumour.

They called this morning and said that he'd had a comfortable night, was eating loads and that they all 'adore him'. Which made me cry. Again. 

The surgeon and oncologist have looked at him this lunchtime and taken more x-rays - unfortunately because of the location of the tumour, it is not an option for surgery  It is in too awkward a place, and would involve too much bone removal to allow him to eat. Which was not what I wanted to hear  

So next step is to get him down to the RVC in Potters Bar for a CT scan tomorrow, to determine the viability of, and route for, radiotherapy. 

I know the odds are still against us, and whatever happens the next few weeks are likely to be dark, but feel like he has the best people on his side now, and the surgeon said earlier that she's going in 'all guns blazing'....strangely reassuring. 

This is him looking really stressed when he arrived at the uni yesterday....








Big thanks to HHO's Puppy, for not only being an enormous support but also visiting Buzz today when I can't be there, and providing the transport to get him to the RVC tomorrow. This place rocks


----------



## Sneedy (6 January 2014)

Such a handsome boy!  Sounds like you've got the best people on the job, I really hope that there is some good news for you soon.  Try and stay positive, easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Dollysox (6 January 2014)

I've been lurking on your other thread - just wanted to say what a lovely picture of Buzz and I'm keeping everything crossed that they can find something that will give you a little bit of hope. Good luck xxx


----------



## nikicb (6 January 2014)

Oh bless him, he is such a handsome boy, I'm hardly surprised they all love him,  Sorry to hear that surgery is not an option.  Good luck for the scan tomorrow.  Please keep one thing in mind in the dark days that you are going through - you know your horse and you know that he is not suffering at the moment (and that is apparent in the photo), so don't ever feel guilty that you are putting him through this to give him every chance.  Lots of hugs. xxxx


----------



## blood_magik (6 January 2014)

I've got my fingers crossed for the both of you. I hope you get good news.


----------



## Morag4 (6 January 2014)

Sending supportive vibes to you hun.
 Lovely pic of the wee guy.


----------



## BBH (6 January 2014)

What a beautiful horse.x


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 January 2014)

Sending Masses of vibes too he looks such a charming boy in that pic, Im so hoping that the RVC can help him xxx


----------



## humblepie (6 January 2014)

Thanks for the update and all the best for the RVC.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (6 January 2014)

Fingers crossed for your gorgeous boy x


----------



## meesha (6 January 2014)

Sorry to hear the surgery isn't a goer.  Still sounds promising for the radiotherapy and at least u will know u have tried everything physically possible.  Soooo unfair for u both,  buzz really is gorgeous x


----------



## claracanter (6 January 2014)

Wishing all the best to you and your gorgeous boy. Please take care of yourself at this difficult time.


----------



## Sandstone1 (6 January 2014)

Really hope that you get some good news, hes lovely.


----------



## Irishdan (6 January 2014)

Stunning horse.  My heart really does go out to you.  So hope they are able to help him.


----------



## Thistle (6 January 2014)

Hope everything goes as well as can be. Sorry I couldn't help yesterday/today. My lorry passed it's MOT today.


----------



## dianchi (6 January 2014)

I'm so sorry to see this 
RVC are very good and will take brill care. 

Fingers x for you


----------



## rara007 (6 January 2014)

Fingers crossed, the imaging suite and department are all very impressive.

PMed


----------



## kandm (6 January 2014)

I'm another lurker that has been reading your threads. I really do have my fingers crossed for you and your handsome chap!


----------



## teapot (6 January 2014)

Still crossing everything, including the two wine bottles on my desk, you know everything helps x


----------



## khalswitz (6 January 2014)

He's got the best on his side - I wish him all the best luck and health xxx

Oh, and just realised that it was probably all my classmates cooing over him - I did my preclinical degree at Cambridge, and my classmates will be fifth and sixth years now, so I can guarantee the students would have given him plenty of cuddles 

Best of luck at RVC! X


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 January 2014)

so pleased you at least have a ray of hope, i followed your other  thread and feel for you.  your boy is stunning anfd sounds like he is a good patient so that will help with any treatment....fingers crossed and lots of  good vibes for buzz...(and you)


----------



## lex2501 (6 January 2014)

Iv been thinking of you guys a lot. All I keep thinking is how lucky he is to have you as you have taken such good care of him and found this before it has caused him any pain or discomfort. You are giving him every chance possible and I'm sure he knows how lucky he is which is why he continues to be such a wonderful chap for you. EVERYTHING crossed for you here, keep going girl, you are doing that boy proud!!! Xx


----------



## Ferdinase514 (6 January 2014)

Made me cry  so hope it goes well tomorrow


----------



## Foxford (6 January 2014)

Everything crossed for you both.


----------



## Twiglet (6 January 2014)

Thanks everyone....more than one of your posts made me cry. Again. See a theme here?

I wasn't very clear in first post but he'll go back to Cambridge tomorrow night after the CT - Cambridge is the only place in the UK with an equine radiotherapy unit and specialist cancer centre.

The surgeons and on call vets have been absolutely wonderful so far, so I know he's in great hands.


----------



## Twiglet (6 January 2014)

lex2501 said:



			Iv been thinking of you guys a lot. All I keep thinking is how lucky he is to have you as you have taken such good care of him and found this before it has caused him any pain or discomfort. You are giving him every chance possible and I'm sure he knows how lucky he is which is why he continues to be such a wonderful chap for you. EVERYTHING crossed for you here, keep going girl, you are doing that boy proud!!! Xx
		
Click to expand...

*sob*


----------



## Shrimp (6 January 2014)

Sounds like he is in the best place with the best people possible, fingers crossed xx


----------



## Nicnac (6 January 2014)

Thanks for update.  Everything crossed!  Sending vibes to you and the gorgeous Buzz x


----------



## Sneedy (6 January 2014)

It's a shame you couldn't whizz him up the road to Rossdales to use their CT scanner, would've been less travelling for you both?


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 January 2014)

He's very handsome, life's just not fair. At least you know you're doing everything possible for him and fingers crossed RVC can help :smile3:


----------



## Twiglet (6 January 2014)

Sneedy said:



			It's a shame you couldn't whizz him up the road to Rossdales to use their CT scanner, would've been less travelling for you both?
		
Click to expand...

 I know - would be so much easier. Unfortunately they don't have an appointment until next Tuesday and time isn't on our side


----------



## Sneedy (6 January 2014)

That's poop news  , safe journey.


----------



## Sheep (6 January 2014)

Wishing you and your boy lots of strength at this difficult time.. it sounds as though he is in excellent hands, but do not forget to look after yourself. x


----------



## spookypony (6 January 2014)

Huge, huge (((vibes))) for Buzz.


----------



## Jo C (7 January 2014)

Thank you for the update. Keep strong have a big hug from me, your beautiful boy couldn't ask for a more caring owner xx


----------



## dafthoss (7 January 2014)

Hope he had a safe trip today and you get the best news possible from rvc.


----------



## Twiglet (7 January 2014)

Something of a long day....

After 'discussions' around loading, we got him to RVC where he was sedated (he's a permanent stoner at the moment) and scanned. Fascinating bit of kit. 
Unfortunately CT vet said that tumour was bigger than expected and that we are very unlucky  

But the amazingly positive team at Cambridge Uni are going ahead with radiotherapy to try and blast the hell out of it, starting Thursday. I've had caveats galore but his key vet (who Buzz and I are both utterly in love with now) has said that she is very hopeful that they can do something to shrink it. 
It is likely to leave him with white hair on that side of his face but frankly if it leaves him alive and with blue hair I would be thrilled. 
I know there is no guarantee at all and chances of success are small, but it's all we've got at the moment. I asked Kate (wondervet) if there is any chance we could get him to a a stage where he could be a lawnmower...she replied with "I'm aiming for a hell of a lot more than that, I want to see this horse eventing!"...which is probably the only thing to make me smile in two weeks.
So his month of radiotherapy starts this week - 4 general anaesthetics but otherwise it's a non-invasive procedure. 

Again - huge love to Puppy today, source of lorry and sanity. 

Thanks so much for the HHO support, means a lot. Shall keep you updated xxxx


----------



## meesha (7 January 2014)

Wow that is great news, vet sounds positive and seems to be talking long term from what u have said.  Fingers crossed for blasting the crap out of that tumour !  Come on buzz u gorgeous donk we r all routing for u ......


----------



## Nicnac (7 January 2014)

Do you know what?  Your update has made me happy and I don't know you - so you must be flying!! Good news Twiglet


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (7 January 2014)

That is good news....you must be so pleased that there is hope. Keep positive and I wish you both all the best.Whatever the outcome you have done all you possibly can and I really hope that this turns out well for you x


----------



## MandyMoo (7 January 2014)

fingers crossed for good news, try and stay positive !

what a handsome boy!


----------



## Jo C (7 January 2014)

I'm glad it sounds more hopeful. Everything is crossed and I keep thinking about you xx


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

fingers crossed for Buzz

Got to say he is stunning


----------



## Baggybreeches (7 January 2014)

Wow! How fascinating to have something so positive to keep you going. The only advice I could offer would be to listen to the positive people who are dealing with him, this will make you enjoy being around him (& them), which will hopefully have a positive impact on him. Good Luck x


----------



## harveysmom (7 January 2014)

Hopefully the radiotherapy will reduce the size of the tumour enough for them to operate.
Im keeping everthing crossed for you


----------



## MrsMozart (7 January 2014)

Everything tightly crossed lass xx


----------



## Fools Motto (7 January 2014)

Positive thinking is GO GO GO.
C'mon radiotherapy, shrink that bloody sucker. 
C'mon Buzz, we're all routing for you.
Twiglet, we are all behind you and you are in our thoughts.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2014)

Go Buzz, I have just had a months radiotherapy, worked for me, fingers crossed it works for you.


----------



## lex2501 (7 January 2014)

Sounds to me like Buzz now has TWO guardian angels! I'm pretty sure everyone will agree when I say he also has the whole of HHO behind him sending him tons and tons of healing vibes. Come on Buzz, you can fight it!!!! Xxx


----------



## Twiglet (7 January 2014)

Baggybreeches said:



			Wow! How fascinating to have something so positive to keep you going. The only advice I could offer would be to listen to the positive people who are dealing with him, this will make you enjoy being around him (& them), which will hopefully have a positive impact on him. Good Luck x
		
Click to expand...

So true...this vet just gives me faith that whatever the outcome is we'll have tried absolutely everything.


----------



## Bluedaisys (7 January 2014)

Fingers and toes crossed for you both


----------



## Twiglet (7 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Go Buzz, I have just had a months radiotherapy, worked for me, fingers crossed it works for you.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know. Hope you're on the mend now x


----------



## Walrus (7 January 2014)

Your vet sounds brilliant, everything crossed for you and buzz from here in Yorkshire.


----------



## teapot (7 January 2014)

Sounds like a much better update, am smiling for you both, still got everything crossed x


----------



## BBP (7 January 2014)

I love Kate and co, best vets I've ever had..they are all brilliant there. Your boy is in wonderful hands, everything crossed for him.


----------



## Puppy (7 January 2014)

Oh gosh, reading this make me teary. Love to the both of you. We're all behind you xxx


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 January 2014)

Come on Buzz!!

Great attitude from the vet!! Im getting cramp from the crossing of fingers but everything crossed more for you both x


----------



## Doris68 (7 January 2014)

So pleased to hear such encouraging news.  All things crossed for your beautiful horse - postive thinking from all involved!  Good vibes.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (7 January 2014)

Got all my fingers and toes xed for buzz, hope between him and the radiotherapy it gets obliterated! !!!


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 January 2014)

Good luck for the treatment,  really hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (8 January 2014)

Everything crossed for you and your boy! He is gorgeous, bless him!! 

Keep fighting, both of you!


----------



## Dollysox (8 January 2014)

So glad that you have had a little more positive news.  Just keep clinging on to the words of your supervet.  And as you say, at least you will have tried absolutely everything.  Go Buzz!


----------



## Twiglet (8 January 2014)

KatPT said:



			I love Kate and co, best vets I've ever had..they are all brilliant there. Your boy is in wonderful hands, everything crossed for him.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they? Just give me such a sense of confidence that they're fighting for him. They're also feeding him far better than he gets fed at home - when he got back last night they'd offered a selection of different hays, feeds and treats to tempt him and cheer him up.


----------



## dianchi (8 January 2014)

Brilliant to see this I was hoping it was good news!

Heres hoping that in a month we get an even better update!


----------



## measles (8 January 2014)

Rooting for Buzz and sending support over the miles. Good on Puppy as well - as you say this can be a great place


----------



## Twiglet (8 January 2014)

measles said:



			Rooting for Buzz and sending support over the miles. Good on Puppy as well - as you say this can be a great place 

Click to expand...

Indeed it can. Couldn't have got through yesterday without her, and it really helps to log on here and see how many people are rooting for him.

I'm currently obsessed with Ohio State University and their research on linear radiation therapy on these tumours....is giving me small glimmers of hope this morning. 

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=724388&sk=&date=&pageID=2


Clinicians at The Ohio State University (OSU) Veterinary Medical Center radiation therapy facility treat horses with a linear accelerator. Brachytherapy is not available. During the past five to seven years, the center has treated about 40 horses.
"I think radiation therapy is most useful for the management of head and nasal tumors in horses," says Eric Green, DVM, Dipl. ACVR (radiology and radiation oncology), clinical associate professor in the Department of Veterinary Clinical Sciences.
Most cases treated at the OSU facility have been quite successful. "Unfortunately, there is very little literature to determine what to expect in a lot of cases," Green says. "We're extrapolating a lot of the information we have from dogs, cats and people. I think we might have better responses in horses than one might expect for a dog or a cat, as the tumors may behave somewhat differently to the radiation therapy in horses."

Officials at WSU do a novel protocol compared with other facilities. Horses are treated twice a day. "Radiation therapy works very well," says Fidel, "and I often think it's sort of foolish that people don't consider the option a little sooner. Some horses have had a variety of treatments, each of which last only for a short time. But a horse is going to live for 20 years, so why don't you cure the problem with radiation therapy?"

Regardless of success rates, there are limitations, especially dictated by cost and the small number of available treatment centers with proper radiation therapy equipment. There are only six locations across the country where practitioners can send their patients for radiation therapy. Keeping a copy of the contact information for those equine radiation therapy centers is key.
"As an oncologist, we always tell people to just call and we'll discuss the case and let them know the feasibility of doing the procedure," says Fidel. "If you think you have a horse that's a candidate for radiation therapy, you should not only talk to one of the radiation therapy facilities, but also send photographs and digital images of the tumor area to assist the radiation oncologist in making the proper determination. Almost immediately, we can give an idea of whether it's treatable and what side effects there may be, etc."


----------



## leflynn (8 January 2014)

Good luck, I so really really hope you get more good news as time goes on and you can fight the horrid tumour *hugs* for you both


----------



## vam (8 January 2014)

Glad things are looking more positive, i will continue to keep everything crossed for you and Buzz x


----------



## rara007 (8 January 2014)

Good luck to him


----------



## Supanova (8 January 2014)

So pleased to hear there is some positive news.  Good luck and keeping everything crossed for you both x


----------



## Twiglet (8 January 2014)

***another snippet*** (sorry, these might get a bit samey!)

Just spoken to Kate the Wondervet, who has spent the day analysing the CT results, and she was 'pleasantly surprised' by the bony component of the tumour. Basically, what we didn't want was the visible element inside the mouth to be the 'tip of the iceberg', and there to be a lot inside the jawbone itself, because that would make radiotherapy much more difficult. And it ISN'T!

The majority of the iceberg is the visible mass inside the mouth which means when he goes under general anaesthesia tomorrow Kate is going to CUT! She will try and remove as much of the mass as she can by going in with long instruments through his mouth. This is good news - not only because it means there will be less tumour for the radiotherapy to go through but also that it will hopefully buy him time whilst the treatment is done - ie. lessen the element that will prevent him breathing and eating. 

Whilst he is still asleep the first radiotherapy would take place, so that train will be in motion too.

He's comfortable in himself, and has made a friend opposite called Wilson (who looks like an older version of him).

I know it's not massive news but it's the first positive news we've had, so I'm holding on to it with both hands. 

Now I'm doing Dryathlon so someone go and have a minor glass of celebratory wine for me please. 

xxxx


----------



## meesha (8 January 2014)

Brilliant news, so pleased for u, fingers crossed they can cut oout as much of the ****** as possible and blast the rest into oblivion. Fingers crossed also for your insurance limit not being reached too quickly, hopefully with only the one op for cut and blast it should buy you a bit of breathing space. X


----------



## Maisie2 (8 January 2014)

Well that sounds much more optimistic, everything crossed for both of you!


----------



## MrsMozart (8 January 2014)

Good update!


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 January 2014)

fingers and toes crossed for buzz.  sounds like he is in the best possible hands and sounds pretty hopeful...lots of healing vibes to your boy and make sure you look after yourself so you are strong when he comes home....


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 January 2014)

Fingers crossed x


----------



## arizonahoney (8 January 2014)

Come on big ginger dude! Oh I hope it goes well for him x x


----------



## EveningStar (8 January 2014)

It sounds like you have a great team on your side. I've got everything crossed that the radiotherapy goes well
Good luck


----------



## Nicnac (8 January 2014)

From little acorns..... each snippet of good news contributes to a more positive picture.  All crossed!


----------



## Sags_Deer (8 January 2014)

Wishing you all the very best stay strong got all crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Jesstickle (8 January 2014)

Fingers crossed for you both. The vet school (and puppy who is a legend) totally rock my world, I really hope you get a positive result. I will cross everything for you.


----------



## Bigbenji (8 January 2014)

Massive vibes for Buzz. 
If he needs to come back to RVC and you ever need someone to help you I'm not to far away.


----------



## suzi (9 January 2014)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Twiglet (9 January 2014)

meesha said:



			Brilliant news, so pleased for u, fingers crossed they can cut oout as much of the ****** as possible and blast the rest into oblivion. Fingers crossed also for your insurance limit not being reached too quickly, hopefully with only the one op for cut and blast it should buy you a bit of breathing space. X
		
Click to expand...

Insurance are *touch wood* being pretty cool so far. I think my practice vet has set things out to them. 
Thanks for your kind words xx


----------



## Twiglet (9 January 2014)

Bigbenji said:



			Massive vibes for Buzz. 
If he needs to come back to RVC and you ever need someone to help you I'm not to far away.
		
Click to expand...

That's really kind, thank you. It's a cool place!


----------



## dianchi (9 January 2014)

Oh fab news, I hope that surgery today goes well!
In a slightly gross fascination- if there any pics would be really interested to see them!


----------



## racebuddy (9 January 2014)

hope everything goes ok today x x


----------



## Twiglet (9 January 2014)

Surgery is done! 

He is round from the anaesthetic, a bit groggy but complaining of being hungry apparently (that's my boy  )

Surgery went very well, a substantial amount of tumour has been removed, and the first radiotherapy has taken place. Today 'couldn't have gone better' (oh how I love Kate). 

I know we're still on the back foot and the chances aren't great, but at least we've been given a chance to fight it now.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (9 January 2014)

Excellent news!!


----------



## JenJ (9 January 2014)

Fabulous news! Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Fools Motto (9 January 2014)

Great news!! Fingers firmly crossed for more progress in the coming days.


----------



## TPO (9 January 2014)

I've been following your posts but just haven't known what to say. Words just feel so empty when you are going through something like this.

I'm so glad that you have a great team on your side working with and for you and Buzz. It's brilliant that you've had such positive news so far and I'll keep everything crossed that it continues to soar. 

AdorableAlice - I hope that you are ok and thoughts are with you too.

HHO, despite the surface tensions, is a great place and offers of help & support are never in short supply for those in need. I'm so glad that because of a place like this you've met people able and willing to help in such a difficult time.

Very best of wishes


----------



## Cheiro1 (9 January 2014)

Fab to hear the surgery went as well as possible!

Thinking of you


----------



## Dollysox (9 January 2014)

Oh brilliant news to hear he has made it through the first hurdle.  Fingers crossed that things continue in a positive vein.


----------



## teapot (9 January 2014)

Twiglet said:



			Surgery is done! 

He is round from the anaesthetic, a bit groggy but complaining of being hungry apparently (that's my boy  )

Surgery went very well, a substantial amount of tumour has been removed, and the first radiotherapy has taken place. Today 'couldn't have gone better' (oh how I love Kate). 

I know we're still on the back foot and the chances aren't great, but at least we've been given a chance to fight it now.
		
Click to expand...

:biggrin3: x


----------



## Doris68 (9 January 2014)

Such good news - certainly moving in the right direction.  Onwards and upwards....!!


----------



## Fluffy bunny (9 January 2014)

So pleased to hear this, sending oodles of good vibes xxxx


----------



## MrsMozart (9 January 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Bigbenji (9 January 2014)

Go Buzz!!!


----------



## meesha (9 January 2014)

Brilliant news, come on Buzz.....


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 January 2014)

a good beginning, great news!!!!!!


----------



## Jo C (9 January 2014)

That is good news. And don't worry I'll have a glass of wine for you!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 January 2014)

So pleased for you and Buzz. Is he having daily radiation.


----------



## Shrimp (10 January 2014)

Excellent to hear! These horses are made of pretty strong stuff eh?  x


----------



## PolarSkye (10 January 2014)

Twiglet said:



			Surgery is done! 

He is round from the anaesthetic, a bit groggy but complaining of being hungry apparently (that's my boy  )

Surgery went very well, a substantial amount of tumour has been removed, and the first radiotherapy has taken place. Today 'couldn't have gone better' (oh how I love Kate). 

I know we're still on the back foot and the chances aren't great, but at least we've been given a chance to fight it now.
		
Click to expand...

Oh this is brilliant news .  How you are maintaining sanity, I don't know, but beautiful Buzz is lucky to have you in his corner.  I have cramp in my fingers and toes from keeping them tightly crossed . . . big hugs.

P


----------



## nikicb (10 January 2014)

Good news, keep it coming.  Still crossing everything for you and Buzz.  xx


----------



## Twiglet (10 January 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh this is brilliant news .  How you are maintaining sanity, I don't know, but beautiful Buzz is lucky to have you in his corner.  I have cramp in my fingers and toes from keeping them tightly crossed . . . big hugs.

P
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure my colleagues would agree with the sanity part


----------



## Twiglet (10 January 2014)

Apparently he's had a comfortable night...hasn't eaten breakfast because they think the surgery wound is sore, so they've injected some painkillers and then he's going out in the FIELD! For a WHOLE DAY! (For those that know where he's normally stabled this is a big treat  ) Going up to see him tomorrow  Keep those vibes coming...xxxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 January 2014)

Twiglet said:



			Apparently he's had a comfortable night...hasn't eaten breakfast because they think the surgery wound is sore, so they've injected some painkillers and then he's going out in the FIELD! For a WHOLE DAY! (For those that know where he's normally stabled this is a big treat  ) Going up to see him tomorrow  Keep those vibes coming...xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Buzz, handsome boy go find the deepest, muckiest patch of mud and get yourself well and truly upside down.  

So hope those wonderful vets perform a miracle for you both.


----------



## JenJ (10 January 2014)

Twiglet said:



			Apparently he's had a comfortable night...hasn't eaten breakfast because they think the surgery wound is sore, so they've injected some painkillers and then he's going out in the FIELD! For a WHOLE DAY! (For those that know where he's normally stabled this is a big treat  ) Going up to see him tomorrow  Keep those vibes coming...xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Whoop whoop! xx


----------



## Supanova (10 January 2014)

Fabulous news, so pleased to hear this!


----------



## PolarSkye (10 January 2014)

Twiglet said:



			Apparently he's had a comfortable night...hasn't eaten breakfast because they think the surgery wound is sore, so they've injected some painkillers and then he's going out in the FIELD! For a WHOLE DAY! (For those that know where he's normally stabled this is a big treat  ) Going up to see him tomorrow  Keep those vibes coming...xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Oh he will so enjoy that .  Bet you can't wait to see him tomorrow . . . pics are mandatory .

P


----------



## Twiglet (10 January 2014)

Courtesy of Puppy, who's currently visiting him....this is the kind of service you get at Cambridge Vet Hosp - hand picked grass for sore mouths


----------



## Carefreegirl (10 January 2014)

Lovely picture. Bet he'll expect the same when he gets home :wink3:


----------



## meesha (10 January 2014)

Blimey 5 star accommodation ! He looks really settled, fingers crossed he is home soon minus the mouth lodger x


----------



## Nicnac (10 January 2014)

Great to read good news.  Come on Buzz.  We're all rooting for you!


----------



## PorkChop (10 January 2014)

He is looking really well considering what he has been through - so many of us are willing him to make the best recovery possible xx


----------



## Jesstickle (10 January 2014)

He is looking very chipper which is good. They take such good care of them at the vet school, they really do. He is in the best hands in that respect!

I bet you can't wait to see him.


----------



## MrsMozart (10 January 2014)

Lovely picture


----------



## racebuddy (12 January 2014)

hope buzz doing well over the wkend , any news x x


----------



## Bigbenji (12 January 2014)

Another person hoping Buzz is doing ok


----------



## Twiglet (13 January 2014)

Morning all!

Went up to see the Giant Ginge on Saturday - his sharer and I were rather excited to see him to say the least  Got there to see him in the (lovely) field....he refused to acknowledge our arrival. At all. Didn't even lift his head from the grass. This is the horse who trots over to the gate when he's turned out, and is constantly in your face in the stable....so either he's not talking to me, or he was happy as larry and was worried I was there to take him home. Either way, he looked well, and happy, so I can cope with a bit of being sent to Coventry. 

Showing his best side/war wound (just in case I'd forgotten how gorgeous he is)






Buying his affection back with Soft Mints






We spent an hour or so with him and getting an update from the vet. They're very pleased with his progress so far - as ever, the general anaesthetic was a big risk, but he 'went down' and 'got up' the right way, which drastically reduces the risk of trauma. They removed a big part of the tumour - and said it was absolutely disgusting....the flesh is dying and necrotic, meaning the smell from his breath was basically rotting flesh. Poor poor boy, the taste must have been foul. 
Because it wasn't a clean lump, it's left quite an open wound in the back of his mouth which is no doubt painful, so he's being injected with bute before meals so that he can eat. On the plus side, the mouth is a very quick healing part of the body, so we're hoping it's already improving. 

In the meantime he's getting SEVEN hours turnout a day, in his own lush paddock, surrounded by a field of mares...the boy is in heaven. And then when he goes to bed at night, he gets buckets of fresh grass, picked by his adoring army of vet students (love them).






He's lost a bit of condition, especially over his neck, and I've been told to expect him to lose more, but luckily this boy has always been good at holding his weight (I know how he feels!!) so he has some to spare. 

He's got a best friend called Wilson who gets a bit frantic when he can't see him, so has had to move stables to be in Wilson's eye line. 

Next stage is next load of radiotherapy on Thursday, and one a week for the next three weeks. 

I couldn't be more pleased with the care he's receiving - that place is unreal. Their care is above and beyond anything I could have expected - I get thrice daily phone calls, and sent pictures of him. They have a lovely indoor school too, so once the surgery wound is healed, I'll be able to start lunging him there in between radiotherapy sessions.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 January 2014)

Fantastic news, what a brave lad and super vets helping him.


----------



## Jesstickle (13 January 2014)

He looks well and perky. What a handsome lad he is. 

Glad you are finding the vet school awesome 

Do you know how long you have to wait to know if there are signs of progress?


----------



## Twiglet (13 January 2014)

It's a bit of an unknown quantity really - they hope to see some evidence of the tumour shrinking/dying in the four weeks of treatment, but it can continue to shrink for up to 8 weeks after the last session. The plan is (with all fingers and toes crossed) that he'll come home two days after the last treatment on 30th Jan and continue to be monitored by our practice vet for signs of the tumour decreasing over the following two months.

Just got to keep hoping and praying that it responds to the radiotherapy.


----------



## Supanova (13 January 2014)

So pleased to hear he is doing well and is having such great care!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (13 January 2014)

What a lovely boy, I've got everything crossed for him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teacups (13 January 2014)

I hadn't spotted this thread until now - fantastic to hear that he is doing so well after the surgery. Great photos :biggrin3:
It sounds as though the prognosis for giving him extra time is pretty good if they think he will be eventing this summer.


----------



## Twiglet (13 January 2014)

teacups said:



			I hadn't spotted this thread until now - fantastic to hear that he is doing so well after the surgery. Great photos :biggrin3:
It sounds as though the prognosis for giving him extra time is pretty good if they think he will be eventing this summer.
		
Click to expand...

Let's just say they're a very positive bunch, and are aiming for best case scenario. There isn't any other treatment option for this kind of cancer, so it's our last chance saloon....just got to try and remain positive and hope that the radiotherapy works. 
It's such a rare kind of tumour, and the number of horses who get them and have access to Cambridge is so low, that there are no case studies to work from.


----------



## meesha (13 January 2014)

Great news, what a turn around from the initial prognosis - he looks really well - probably just as well not to have any other similar cases to go by - you would twist yourself in knots trying to guess the outcome when each case is bound to be soo different.

Fingers crossed also for your insurance - I know it isn't your main concern at the moment but unfortunately as we all know money doesn't grow on trees !  hoping your insurance will pay for his stay there as well as the treatment !!

Come on buzz  - keep up the good work !


----------



## teacups (13 January 2014)

Twiglet said:



			Let's just say they're a very positive bunch, and are aiming for best case scenario. There isn't any other treatment option for this kind of cancer, so it's our last chance saloon....just got to try and remain positive and hope that the radiotherapy works. 
It's such a rare kind of tumour, and the number of horses who get them and have access to Cambridge is so low, that there are no case studies to work from.
		
Click to expand...

I see: so far, so good, then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Thistle (13 January 2014)

Thanks for the update. All looking very positive.


----------



## Twiglet (16 January 2014)

The Giant Ginge is up and awake after his second round of radio....I seem to spend most of his general anaesthesia time with my heart pounding. 

Plan is to bring him home on 31st Jan, and then a 6-8 week wait to see if the radio has worked.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 January 2014)

Good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 January 2014)

So glad it is going well.  Hope it continues


----------



## meesha (16 January 2014)

Big sigh of relief I expect each time he is on his feet and ok, it will all be worth it.....   Buzz. Is lucky to have a mummy who has gone the extra mile.   Come on buzz...... Get rid of the mouth lodger x


----------



## Maisie2 (16 January 2014)

Glad to hear your both coping OK and lots of vibes coming Buzz's way!


----------



## Twiglet (20 January 2014)

I got the vet's permission to lunge Buzz today...he's lost a bit of topline and muscle tone over his quarters but generally I think he's looking pretty good for a horse fighting cancer 
Obviously the month off work has sent him quite *mental*...note the invisible lunge line  My horse rocks  
http://youtu.be/lkrfYN7BEHc


----------



## JenJ (20 January 2014)

Twiglet said:



			I got the vet's permission to lunge Buzz today...he's lost a bit of topline and muscle tone over his quarters but generally I think he's looking pretty good for a horse fighting cancer 
Obviously the month off work has sent him quite *mental*...note the invisible lunge line  My horse rocks  
http://youtu.be/lkrfYN7BEHc

Click to expand...

Loved watching that! He's looking really good, and what a good boy xx


----------



## Carefreegirl (20 January 2014)

Aw bless him. He's very obedient to your voice :smile3:


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (20 January 2014)

What a good boy! looking pretty good, keeping everything xed for him


----------



## Maisie2 (20 January 2014)

lovely to see him looking so sprightly after all of his treatment    Onwards and upwards Buzz.  Do keep us updated and good luck!


----------

